# Tad with swollen back leg



## jaysnakes (Jul 5, 2006)

I have an imitator tad that looks like its possibly getting a back leg infection. I didn't notice this yesterday but when I was checking on my tads today I noticed that one of the my tads legs were slightly red and it looks to be a little swollen. I keep my tads in delicups with an oak leaf and a strand of spagnum moss to chew on so I don't think it would have cut itself on anything. I figured that it was possibly a bacterial infection so I did a quick water change. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should do? I have read up on many "first aid" topics about infections but they all apply to morphed frogs. I am somewhat clueless on what actions should be taken for a tadpole. Any help would be greatly apreatiated.


----------



## jaysnakes (Jul 5, 2006)

Well its leg really swelled up last night. It has more then doubled its size in less then 8 hours. Looks like its holding fluid. Think I'm going to loose this guy. Its a shame it was my first tad and his front legs were a couple more weeks away from poping.  

Here are some picks of his leg this morning.


----------



## jaysnakes (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking at this tad again today it pulled a complete 180 on me. Its leg is no longer swollen what so ever. I can't believe hos fast the leg blew up in size and then completely went back to normal. This tad is sure throwing me for a loop hopefully what ever it was doesn't com back just going to keep a real close eye on him over the next few weeks.


----------



## uespe1018 (Apr 10, 2007)

Great news! Keep us posted...


----------

